# My Lost Doggie



## Claire (Apr 23, 2007)

On Friday evening I did not insure that the latch on my gate locked.  My elderly, sickly, little, cowardly Jack Russell snuck (is that a word) out and disappeared.  She was seen a few miles away (who'd have thought she could go that far!  She never showed the least sign of wanting to go anywhere besides to bed or to dinner).  Now she is gone forever.  I'm heart-broken.


----------



## Angie (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry.  I can't imagine how you feel.  My dogs are my kids.  Fingers crossed that you find her!


----------



## Toots (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh Claire - I am so sorry.  Our bassett mix is an escape artist and I'm always worried she'll get out too.  I can't imagine how worried and upset you are.


----------



## Dove (Apr 23, 2007)

*Claire,
I hope you find your fur baby soon
*


----------



## pdswife (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm sorry!!!

Hope you find her.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 23, 2007)

Does she have a collar?  Maybe she'll get home soon.  I'd put up posters or something.


----------



## middie (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh man that's a horrible feeling when your dog gets loose. I hope you can find her safe.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope your doggie comes home safely.  I hate it when I can't account for any of my furry family.


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 24, 2007)

Putting up posters is a good idea.  If you do not have a good picture of her, use a Jack Russell breed picture.  You just want to give people an idea of what she looks like.  Let your newspaper carrier know that she is missing.  Check with area vets.  If she is still on the loose, she may find food in the back yards of other pet owners.  If you walk her in the neighborhood, she may be in the area of your walk.  Hopefully a kind person has let her in, is feeding her, and is waiting for the owner to find her.  Just keep knocking on doors.  May an ad in the lost/found pet section.  Good Luck....our prayers are with you.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 24, 2007)

Claire,

I know how you feel.  Our dog Duncan broke free on my birthday in November (probably after girls) and we have not seen him since.  We think someone took him.  You should contact the newspaper and put signs up as soon as possible.  Maybe someone will find her.  Also check with any local animal shelters, veterinarians, or animal hospitals.  Sometimes people turn found animals into those places.  I hope you find her soon.

Barbara


----------



## redkitty (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh no, that is so awful!  I hope you find her..


----------



## Snoop Puss (Apr 24, 2007)

Hello Claire, you might find someone has seen her in distress and has taken her in. Publicise that you have lost her near where you live or where she was last seen. I'm a great taker-inner of lost and abandoned animals. Someone like me could very well have her and be wondering where to return her.


----------



## lulu (Apr 24, 2007)

How devestating!

Shelters and local vets are good places to hang notices and children often notice little dogs and cats that adults miss.

I hope this has a happy ending.


----------



## luvs (Apr 24, 2007)

claire, my hugs to you. those guys, they're precious. got me tearful cause it's obvious you love her dearly. maybe your baby found another place where they'll love her like you loved her. hugs.


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 24, 2007)

{{{{Claire}}}}
I hope you find your baby. Don't lose hope!!


----------



## sattie (Apr 24, 2007)

Claire, any updates?  I hope you do find her or that she finds you... that is such a heart breaking thing to have happen, specially since she is on in the years.  I pray that she is brought back safe to you soon... please keep us posted!!!


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh, Claire, I am so sorry to hear that your companion and friend is lost.  I will keep my fingers crossed that she returns home safe and sound.  

Many Hugs, SC


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry Claire!  Any updates?  I pray you find your baby soon.  HUGS!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 25, 2007)

Claire dont give up you need to be really assertive to find your pup put the word out, read the news paper in the lost and found put an ad in the paper, call the local radio station, put up posters,contact shelters and vets alot of the time someone has your pup you just need to do all you can do to let people know whats going on.What ever you you do do not give up sometimes it takes alot of time to get the message out.


----------



## Corey123 (Apr 25, 2007)

I also am saddened to hear of your loss.

Hopefully, she'll return to you and be content with all you have to offer her.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Apr 25, 2007)

*Feeling?*

I feel so sorry for you! This feeling must be so hard to endure.  Especially when they are up in age.  I would check everywhere possible.  I could not rest knowing she is lost and can't find her home.  Maybe some kind person has t aken her in and is giving her love.  I pray this is the case.  Dogs are family at least to me.  These dogs are never 100% trustworthy.  No matter their condition they probably get bored of same surroundings and just want to see something different.  Mine are all up in age and I feel I am the one protecting them instead of other way around.  I always felt I could depend on a dog to let me know if strangers around.  One is so deaf and going blind other one is completely blind.  Yet  they do want to go out the door!  I just don't understand.  

Please let us know when she comes home.  I will be thinking of you and your precious little one.


----------



## sattie (Apr 25, 2007)

Claire... any update?  I don't mean to pry, just curious sweetie!!


----------



## Claire (Apr 27, 2007)

Sorry I haven't responded.  My heart is broken.  We had to put her mother down about 6 mos ago.  She was starting to show signs of what we were told by one vet was symptoms of seizures, and they'd gotten stronger (her teeth were chattering all night).  We'd taken her to the vet, who sort of shrugged it off that afternoon.  A few hours later she ran away ... she was never a wanderer at all.  She was 13 years old and weighed in at not quite 13 lbs.  She was sited a few miles away, and we searched that neighborhood for days on end.  

The one thing that was wonderful was a small town network.  The police, the animal control, the humane societies, and all the vets kept us updated.  Butthe fact is that she was a very,very 'scardy dog.  Always had been.  Terrified of her own shadow.  And deaf, which made finding her more impossible.  We had her from birth (her mom was the most brave and terrifying 13 lb dog you can imagine), and she was always afraid of her own shadow.  

We assume she did what we know it was her nature to do; she ran into a culvert, ditch or any other hidey-place and probably curled up to die.  

Everyone, including me, believes she was probably more sick than the vet thought, because pets do run away to die by themselves.  It still makes me sad and guilty that she died somewhere outside (she was an inside, lap dog, who would only go outside to do her business OR to sit outside in the sun by my chair, giving herself a pedicure in the sun).  I'm heartbroken about this, and feel incredibly guilty.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 27, 2007)

Please, Claire, don't feel guilty.  Your doggie was, perhaps, doing what she felt was the instinctive thing to do.  In your heart, I hope, you understand that she knew you loved her.  That was evidenced by her times sitting by your feet.  Otherwise she may have wandered.  She DID/DOES love you.

I know how that feels because some of our most home-loving outdoor kitties have left us.  I've spent countless hours worrying about them and praying for them to come home.  Some have.  Some haven't and I still pine for them.  Being a pet lover has a price to pay but I wouldn't change it for the world.

For me, they're cheaper than Valium and far more dependable.

Love to you in the hopes your sweetheart will come home or that you will find peace with whatever end occurs.


----------



## amber (Apr 28, 2007)

Claire, I feel so sorry for you.  Maybe your dog has just run off for a bit and will find her way back, at least that is my wish. You did nothing wrong, so dont feel guilty.  My best to you and the safe return of your family member.  I can understand how you feel.  I would be devastated if my dog left home.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 28, 2007)

I would like to be postivie in this situation...There is a perfectly credible scenario here.  Perhaps someone found her on the street, and seeing she was not well, took her in and cared for her.  
Being a sweet dog as she is, and as the finder believes that she must have been ditched because she was poorly he/she decided to keep the doggy.
You said that there are lot of supports among your community, but there are also people who don't pay attention to public notices/inquiries and that person may not still be aware that people are looking for this dog.
Don't give up Claire, try to continue on with the tighter search!


----------



## PytnPlace (Apr 28, 2007)

Claire, 

My heart goes out to you.  So many of us are animal lovers and feel your pain.   You have been a good "mommy" to your baby so please don't feel guilty.  You have given her a home, held and cuddled her, fed her, a filled her heart with your love.  She knows that she is loved.

I think that Katie is right.  If she did go off to be on her own it was an instictive act.  Something that animals sometimes do.  I know you miss her and the wondering is driving you a little crazy, but please don't beat yourself up.


----------



## Toots (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh Claire, Katie summed up my feelings so well.  Ever since your initial post, I've been wondering about you and hoping you'd find your dog.  When I was young, our family dog ran away - he was very old and sick.  Its their instinct to do this.  Your dog was very loved and loved you very much too.  

I wish you peace - please don't feel guilty.  
sending hugs your way -


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 28, 2007)

I also believe in the instinct thing but I hafto agree with Urmaniac I would not give up just yet.I feel so bad for you because the just not knowing what happened is so hard. Hang in there!Just know there are lot of people here including me putting out good energy to you and your lost pup.


----------



## Claire (Apr 29, 2007)

I almost do not believe it myself.   I got a call this morning.  Someone who lives on a farm near the MS river went into his shed and found a living skeleton.  They were just wonderful.  She's sleeping on the couch now, after we brought in the vet to look her over.  She may or may not survive this ... a 13 lb dog who never ever ever did anything besides manicure her nails, did 8 days in the wild.  Everyone is happy for us, and WE are happy for us.  My mom (who is sick) gave me a ration of poop for giving up on her.  I love my dog, but my mom giving me dog doo really means that this is something that was needed.  Mom kept saying she wanted to die.  She told me this morning that I obviously needed to take my own medicine.  Never give up.


----------



## PytnPlace (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh Claire, I'm soooo happy for you.  What a feeling to know that she is at home in the arms of those that love her so.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 29, 2007)

WhOO HOO,I am so happy for you,I knew there still was hope.OMG you must of allmost fell over with joy.
Last winter in Texas a woman lost her dog by where I lived for my job people would see her hiding by the river but nobody could get near her not even kids so I went down to river across highway and threw some scrambled eggs and sausage didnt see her at all.The next morning she was at the ranch foremans house he called me as she would would not go near anyone.He said the owner said she like cheese so armed with a big chunk of cheddar and knowing her name I drove over.I got out of my truck with cheese and baby talked to her, here is the real key to getting her close I lay flat on the ground on my side posing no threat.She came up and ate cheese got her in my truck and took to my fenced in yard in minutes she was sitting besides me on the porch as if she was my dog. I called her owner and she came out in a couple of hours she lived at least 80 miles away.I missed the reunion as I had to go to work but was never the less proud of my abilities to catch her when no one else could.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 29, 2007)

Wonderful news, Claire.  Bet your doggie is happy to see her family and eat some good food.


----------



## Toots (Apr 29, 2007)

I am thrilled you got her back Claire.  I was sending good karma your way (still am!)


----------



## QSis (Apr 29, 2007)

I KNEW it!!! 

I just knew it, Claire!

I kept checking to see if she was home yet!  How wonderful!

Lee


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## callie (Apr 29, 2007)

Claire, it took me a long time to read your thread...because by the title I knew it was going to be very sad.  I wasn't sure I was up to it.  I finally read and felt so bad for you - I am SO happy you have your sweet pup back home.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 29, 2007)

Claire,Im curious .Did your doggie realize it was you when you picked her up?Tell us about your reunion.Also how is she doing now?


----------



## In the Kitchen (Apr 29, 2007)

*Prayers*

Prayers work and are answered.  What a miracle.  I just would be beside myself and could not let her out of my sight.  She must have got everyone's thoughts about hanging on to return to you.  Oh, I can hardly believe it.  This is better than winning the lottery for me.  Having such a little treasure returned is something words can't express.  Give her gentle hug for me.  Tell her I missed her too.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 29, 2007)

Claire;  This is the first time I saw the thread.  I read it all the way through, knowing from my own experience, and from the loving person I know you to be, that this must have been devastating to you.  And yet, your posts showed a keen sense of bravery, and love, and realizm.  The joy you must have felt at being contacted about your live freind, I am overjoyed.  I just hope that your little jack-russel will bounce back fully.  He is after all, one of those fiesty little dogs bred for hunting, with and indomitable spirit, and tons of energy.  

I'm glad he's home.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## amber (Apr 29, 2007)

Great news Claire!  Nurture that baby tonight!  I am so glad to hear that a wonderful family in your neighborhood found your dog.  Poor thing, down to skin and bones, but Im sure your giving her lots of love   What a happy ending/beginning.


----------



## Claire (Apr 30, 2007)

My husband and I stayed awake for three days, looking for her.  Then we started to prepare for a pet-free life-style.  I was going to have an anniversary in a hotel in Chicago.  We were planning that trip to Paris to see my sister run in the marathon there.  

But you know what?  I have my dog back.  For those who have asked, no, she didn't know us from adam.  She was too close to death for recognition.  What she did know, right away, was crochetted afghans.  From day one I've used them with the dogs.  Their "blankies".  My mom used to make them, I used to make them, and now a friend's daughter makes them.  I curl up under one at 3 a.m. when I'm up (I'm an insomniac), and Keiki and White Fang were raised napping on them.  

I live in such a small community, and at times it felt like everyone was looking for her.  It turned out that everyone WAS loooking for her.  We tried to give money to the family who found her; they wouldn't take it.  I've decided to send a flowering plant to them.  Two of them.  I was crying so hard that I won't recognise them.  All I know is that the little boy resembles a freind of mine.  I cried and cried and cried.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Apr 30, 2007)

*Tears*

AT least you cleaned your eyes out for a while.  it is good to cry.  I seem to not be able to anymore since I have depression or anxiety medication.  

This is so unbelieveable that you got her back.  There was story of couple who had their dog stolen out of the car when they visited their friend here.  They had left the dog in the car temporarily and the car was stolen but the dog crate was found only few blocks away w/no dog in i t.  They first offered $!000 then $5000.  When they visited here 6 months after the time dog was 
taken they made offer of $25000!  Was such a cute, small, white dog and must have really loved her/him.  Broke my heart that the dog was never returned.  Someone probably has her but you think that amount of money would bring her/him back?  These kind of values are only one of a kind.


----------



## sattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Awe Claire.... reading the rest of this thread is a roller coaster of emotions!!!  I'm so relieved that she is back with her family.  To live out her days with those who truly love her and can comfort her with the "blankies".  I'm so sorry Claire, I know how gut wrenching it had to be for you and I know the guilt that you carry when something like that happens.  I'm just so happy she is with you now, give her a hug for me and here is a **HUG** for you as well.

Many blessings to you...


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 30, 2007)

THAT'S WONDERFUL NEWS!!!! 
I'm so happy for you Claire!! Never give up unless you are given proof not to.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 30, 2007)

Claire,Is your pup starting to feel better what are you feeding her to bulk her back up?


----------



## Claire (May 1, 2007)

I was going to buy her puppy/pregnant dog food, but the vet said that was too much protein for a dog her age.  Because we'd given away/thrown away all of the dog products we owned, I was feeding her roast beef from the deli wet down with swanson's beef broth that was in the pantry.  The vet gave us some kind of prescription dog food (she doesn't sell regular dog food, just prescription diets) and some electrolites.  So yesterday I went and bought what she was fed before (Purina One dry food).  She was absolutely delighted.  I'll go to the store and get some full-fat cottage cheese as well.  She was always a rather skinny dog, so it will take some work to get her back up to par.  Just fluids alone gave her 2 lbs (she weighed 13 lbs, was found at 9, and is up to 11).  I've washed her with warm face cloths, but she really needs a bath.  I don't want to do that until her wounds heal (she was definitely in a fight).  The doc said I can bathe her any time now, but I really want her to have some scabs and for the trauma to be past a little (she hates being bathed).  The receptionist at the vet's laughed delightedly ... turns out that she lives in the subdivision where Keiki was last seen.  "You know we were all looking for her!"


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 1, 2007)

*Old Dogs*

About the bathing, good to give her time to get used to 'routines'  I had another different experience this past Thursday.  I took the dogs to the groomer since weather starting to get hot 91 degrees already.  (Don't know what to look forward to this summer!)  When I picked the dogs up, the groomer told me not to expect big change as the diabetic dog, who is blind, went on the table and just couldn't get calmed down.  I was so sorry that they had this mess w/her.  At the same time I feel that this all comes w/age and not to expect anything normal anymore.  Having the diabetes for so long makes her uncomfortable but is this dog smart!  Seems she can tell what time to get her shots.  

The reason for all this is to let you know you are doing right by not rushing anything.  The dog knows you better than anyone,  Even your mom doesn't know your feelings the way this little one does.  Who else would put up w/us the way the animals do.  The love is something to be strived for.  If only I could have this feeling w/my neighbor who is so narcistic and immature.  Sorry to have to report that but living across the street from someone like this makes me appreciate my animals more.  She would never look for my dog if it was lost.  Count your blessings, Claire.  You are living in the right place and you know it.  

I am so thankful she is where she belongs, even if she had to fight to get there.  What a spirit!


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 1, 2007)

Claire you can get doggie wipes or baby wipes with aloe vera or just use a wet face cloth to slowly clean her up.There also is a dog spray liquid you can buy to give her a waterless bath its made by Bio-Groom called Super Blue Plus no rinse shampoo.Tearless Shampoo without wetting or rinsing when bathing is not practical.
A food suggestion scrambled eggs with a little bit of olive or fish oil in it.


----------



## JoAnn L. (May 1, 2007)

Claire, I am so happy you got you Keiki back. I can't imagine what you were going through. I know Galena very well, I am not suprised that you had such wonderful people helping you.


----------



## Green Lady (May 1, 2007)

Claire, I'm so glad to read you got your beloved pooch back.

We had a 9 month old black lab get loose, never to return.  I went around with a hole in my heart for 3 months until we got another black lab, 15 months old.

We then invested in an Invisible Fence since we didn't have a regular fence.  I could do an informercial for Invisible Fence.  It is wonderful!


----------



## luvs (May 1, 2007)

awwww, claire. you're poochie is with her Mom again!


----------



## carolelaine (May 1, 2007)

I hope you find her.  I have my fingers crossed for you and your doggie.


----------



## Half Baked (May 1, 2007)

Oh Claire, lhow wonderful!  I know your heart is overlowing with joy.


----------



## Dove (May 2, 2007)

*I am so happy for your family and for your furbaby. I know she was so lost without you, now she will get better with your love.*


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 2, 2007)

Claire, I can only echo everyone's sentiments that have been already expressed... hugs to you and your brave doggie!!


----------



## middie (May 3, 2007)

I think it's great that she was found !!!!!!! My heart is full of joy after reading this. I can only imagine the joy you must be feeling.


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 15, 2007)

*Lost Dog*

Claire, how is your dog doing?  I have been thinking about him since he had been gone and found again!  What a feeling!  Hope everything is getting back to normal.

I don't know what is happening around my neighborhood but last Monday I had to go to vet to put my dog down.  Yesterday, Monday my neighbor was crying so hard because she was going to take her dog to the vet. Before that my other neighbor had to give up her pets.  Since I am medicated w/some kind of antidepression pills I hardly cry but I know t he loss.  Guess this medicat ion is working cause my tears don't come.  You think this is good?  Nothing bothers me worse than having to lose a dog one way or another and I don't cry anymore.  

Give your baby a big hug for me and tell him I don't want him to go anywhere.  Hope everything okay!


----------



## Green Lady (May 15, 2007)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Claire, how is your dog doing?  I have been thinking about him since he had been gone and found again!  What a feeling!  Hope everything is getting back to normal.
> 
> I don't know what is happening around my neighborhood but last Monday I had to go to vet to put my dog down.  Yesterday, Monday my neighbor was crying so hard because she was going to take her dog to the vet. Before that my other neighbor had to give up her pets.  Since I am medicated w/some kind of antidepression pills I hardly cry but I know t he loss.  Guess this medicat ion is working cause my tears don't come.  You think this is good?  Nothing bothers me worse than having to lose a dog one way or another and I don't cry anymore.
> 
> Give your baby a big hug for me and tell him I don't want him to go anywhere.  Hope everything okay!



I am so sorry In The Kitchen for your loss. Something must be going on in your neighborhood......you all need to check that out.  Sounds like there's a toxin of some kind out there, whether it was done deliberately or accidentally.  That is terrible!


----------



## Claire (May 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you.  Sometimes these things seem to go in groups (for example, my neighbor's dog was poisoned and had to be put down around the same time mine did for a long-standing kidney disease; my sister's dog died the same week Keiki was first lost).  More so lately because of the tainted food supply.  

Meanwhile, Keiki is doing just great.  All but the largest of her sores is healed, and we noticed this week that her full personality is back.  Needless to say, after 8 days in the wild, it took awhile for the personality to return.  For the better part of two weeks all she did was sleep and eat (and eat and eat and sleep some more) and she moved very slowly.  I haven't taken her for a weigh-in yet, but she looks like she regained her weight as well.  She's always been a skinny little dog, so she really didn't have that three pounds to lose.


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 17, 2007)

*Great*

Claire, thanks for responding.  This is such GREAT news!! I am so very grateful she got to come home but one still has to keep gates closed so she doesn't wander off.  I think they just notice different smells and wants to investigate.  Like people, nosey.  the worry of not knowing what or where she was, would have torn me up awful.  It is times like these that you wish she could tell you what happened.  I sure would like to know what happened.  Just to have her returned is a blessing from above.  You must be doing something right, Claire, to receive this 'gift'.  

Again, thanks for letting us know.


----------

